# 7 year old playing Fanstasie Impromptu. O_O;



## Edmond-Dantes (Mar 20, 2009)

You guys have got to see this. At first I thought he was more like.. 10, but then they zoom up and he really could be 7...






Even if he IS a bit older, this is absolutely amazing...


----------



## Ciel_Rouge (May 16, 2008)

How about Rachel, 9 years old playing Reinhold impromptu:






or Aimi Kobayashi, 3 years old:


----------



## trazom (Apr 13, 2009)

Aimi Kobayashi is the best(IMHO) of those prodigies posted. The way she played Mozart's Piano Concerto #26 is phenomenal. She made each note sing and was so attentive to detail. Very rare to play Mozart so convincingly for someone who was THAT young.


----------



## Edmond-Dantes (Mar 20, 2009)

oh wow. she eally js very good.=D 

Any other good prodigies I don't know about?


----------



## Margaret (Mar 16, 2009)

Found this about Aimi Kobayashi. She's now 13.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Aimi_Kobayashi


----------



## Air (Jul 19, 2008)

The best prodigy today is probably a hidden talent somewhere in China. I'm glad Aimi has at least somewhat stayed away from the media, it really recks many of the so-called prodigies of America. They should be developing talent so that when they're not cute anymore, they won't be forgotten.

On youtube, I am also a great supporter of George Li, a 13 year old that I feel has beautiful expression and potential. You can check out his performances of Mendelssohn's 1st, Saint Saens' 2nd, and Ravel's Une barque sur l'ocean, or go to his channel for many other brilliant videos.

Note that George, though very talented, is by far not the greatest future talent the world has produced. However, I feel that "extreme talent" may not be the most important of things, though it helps. Any player with musical talent can become a great pianist if they are determined, motivated, and hard-working.

I would hasten to put myself in the group of "piano talent who may have developed into greater things if he had practiced more."


----------



## marval (Oct 29, 2007)

Well certainly those mentioned are talented. It is good to see up and coming young people, hopefully the pianists of the future. Hooray classical music is alive and blooming.


----------

